# Daytona/New smyrna/ Ormond Beach



## MelissaK (Jun 3, 2015)

Looking for a 3 bedroom, flexible on dates, sometime in June/July for 1 or 2 weeks.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 6, 2015)

MelissaK said:


> Looking for a 3 bedroom, flexible on dates, sometime in June/July for 1 or 2 weeks.



Could you accept a 2 BR? I've got a New Smyrna villa right on beach July 24. I'll PM you with details.


----------



## MelissaK (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks for the response. Its for 2 families so we ideally need 3 or 4 bedrooms. I'd be willing to pay more than $700, but I know not to many places even offer 3 bedroom.


----------



## TIMESHARE-HO (Jun 10, 2015)

*daytona-new smyrna  june/july 3br 2families..*

Melissa... r u still looking?  I hv units in that area...  
I hv a lock off.. JULY 31 @ ROYAL FLORIDIAN.. 
 how many ppl do u have?  u may need 2 units...  
 That area does not accommodate LARGE GROUPS ON A BUDGET... 

  ORLANDO HAS BIG UNITS..  IF U WANT THE BEACH, U PROBABLY NEED 2 UNITS... HOW MANY PPL PLS?

THX.. JILL  904-403-7019


----------

